# Changement batterie Macbook Pro 13



## nomisjo (5 Septembre 2012)

Salut !!!

Je dois changer la batterie de mon Macbook Pro 13 de mi-2010, elle à vraiment mal je dois avoir 3h d'autonomie.... le soucis c'est que je sais pas ou acheter la nouvelle ?? j'ai contacté Apple et ils me disent que je peux pas commander ma batterie chez eux, ils m'orientent vers un centre de service mais c'est a 15O km de chez moi et niveau prix je sais pas à quoi m'attendre !?? sur le site Apple ils disent 129euro montage inclus pour un MBP 13 dans la zone Europe..... C'est pas tellement le prix qui m'embête mais le fait de faire des kilomètres pour amener le MBP au centre de service, je sais pas si ils le feront dans la journée,.... et puis j'en profiterait pour rajouter de la RAM si je le fais moi même.
Seulement j'ai vu sur le Net des batteries de toutes sortes mais j'arrive pas à trouver la mienne et il y à pleins de marques différentes et de caractéristique différentes !!!
Quelqu'un peut m'aider un peut ??? 
Merci
++


----------



## Tox (5 Septembre 2012)

Sincèrement, si tu peux, passe par les services d'Apple.

En effet, hormis le fait que les batteries Apple sont relativement résistante, il te faudra encore acquérir le tournevis adéquat pour effectuer l'échange.


----------



## ninours (5 Septembre 2012)

j'ai posté un truc la dessus ce matin
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/batterie-macbook-pro-15-unibody-1199787.html


----------



## Tykko (5 Septembre 2012)

3h d'autonomie reste correcte ... je ne suis pas sur que ce soit si indispensable que ça de la changer, sauf si elle a gonflée ou qu'elle a des difficultés de charge, etc ...

fais un clic + alt sur le symbole de la batterie dans la barre supérieurs, tu verras apparaitre l'état de ta batterie, tant que ce n'est pas marqué "à remplacer" je serais tenter de te dire pas d'inquiétude !


----------



## nomisjo (5 Septembre 2012)

Je dit 3h mais j'ai pas chronométré ... mais ça me parait vraiment court, je suis obligé d'avoir toujours mon chargeur avec moi. Si je bosse sur l'ordi toute la journée, je le rebranche au moins 4/5 fois ... Et j'avais déjà regardé l'état et y'a marqué "vérifiez la batterie" ....


----------



## nomisjo (7 Septembre 2012)

Personne pour m'aider ????
Merci


----------



## nomisjo (7 Septembre 2012)

Parce que la je viens de recevoir un devis fait par un centre de services agréés Apple et ils proposent de changer ma batterie pour : 205 euros TTC ( 136 de batterie + 35 de main d'oeuvre + la TVA....) !!! 
Ca fait mal, ça fait très mal !!! on est loin des 129  annoncé par Apple ....

Alors OU ACHETER UNE BATTERIE ?????

Merci


----------



## ninours (8 Septembre 2012)

ninours a dit:


> j'ai posté un truc la dessus ce matin
> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/batterie-macbook-pro-15-unibody-1199787.html



La


----------



## nomisjo (8 Septembre 2012)

Bon pour info toi tu es en 15 pouce et moi en 13, donc apriori on recherche pas le même produit!!!! Oui j'ai deja lu ton post et j'ai rien trouvé même sur tes sites ..... la ref de ma batterie apparemment c'est MC374LL/A ...
Merci


----------



## ninours (8 Septembre 2012)

nomisjo a dit:


> Bon pour info toi tu es en 15 pouce et moi en 13, donc apriori on recherche pas le même produit!!!! Oui j'ai deja lu ton post et j'ai rien trouvé même sur tes sites ..... la ref de ma batterie apparemment c'est MC374LL/A ...
> Merci



malgré ton ton agressif d'enfant capricieux, je vais te répondre
en tapant batterie macbook MC374LL/A  dans google il ya une chié de réponse 

dont voici les premiers

http://www.amazon.fr/Batterie-MACBOOK-MC374LL-5400mAh-Li-Pol/dp/B005ESYDE2
http://www.laptop-batterie.com/fr_batterie.php/APPLE_MacBook Pro MC374LL,A 13.3-Inch_1.html
http://www.providebattery.fr/Apple/...374LL-A_6_cellules_5400mAh_108_batteries.html

PS :  je ne vois pas ou est la difficulté de trouver une batterie pour ton macbook :mouais:


----------



## nomisjo (8 Septembre 2012)

Bah déja sur les 3 liens que tu me propose y en à 2 qui sont me semble être des batteries "amovibles" (pas besoin d'enlever le capot alu inférieur pour accéder à la batterie...) donc pas bon pour moi !!!
Si je pose la question c'est que j'ai des difficultés à trouver des réponses par moi même... je te rassure moi aussi je sais faire une recherche dans Google.... après faut faire le tri dans les résultats !! malgré ça j'arrive pas à être sur de mon choix....


----------



## ninours (8 Septembre 2012)

Si c'est un unibody, seul le deuxième site est valide
Liste des portable en bas de la page


----------



## nomisjo (9 Septembre 2012)

as tu des retours sur le site "llaptop-battery" ?? l'entreprise est basé à HongKong est ce que c'est pas une arnaque ?? Tu l'as acheté ta batterie toi ?


----------



## Tox (9 Septembre 2012)

Elle pourrait être en France et être une arnaque aussi 

Si tu veux faire de petites économies, il va falloir te montrer moins timoré 

Paypal est ton ami...


----------



## esimport (9 Septembre 2012)

je pense que la batterie pour macbook pro 13" dont tu as besoin peut se trouver ici:


http://esimport.fr/macbook-13-a1278-unibody-alu/391-batterie-macbook-13-pro-unibody-a1278.html

Effectivement, il te faut également le tournevis TRI WING, pour démonter les vis entourées en jaune sur la photo jointe


----------



## providebattery (11 Septembre 2012)

J'ai trouvé le produit d'Apple pro 13 version 2009 pour vous

le lien est http://www.providebattery.fr/Apple/...Version_6_cellules_3600mAh_103_batteries.html 

mais je ne sais pas si cette version est compatible avec votre Apple.


----------



## edd72 (11 Septembre 2012)

providebattery a dit:


> J'ai trouvé le produit d'Apple pro 13 version 2009 pour vous
> 
> le lien est http://www.providebattery.fr/Apple/...Version_6_cellules_3600mAh_103_batteries.html
> 
> mais je ne sais pas si cette version est compatible avec votre Apple.



LOL, chacun y va de sa boutique...

Perso, j'ai déjà commandé des batteries pas chères (provenance directe de Chine, ce qui est revendu par la plupart des vendeurs "pas chers" en prenant une plus-value au passage). 
Et bien c'était de la daube: autonomie pire que ma vieille batterie usée.
(les vendeurs chinois m'ont remboursé sans discuter -donc ils devaient être conscient qu'ils vendaient de la daube-)


----------



## Tox (11 Septembre 2012)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le site Apple parle de 129.-  pour un changement de batterie et que ce service est annoncé à 205.-  dans un centre agréé... 

Parce que dans les faits et si le prix Apple est confirmé, à quoi bon économiser 30.- ou 40.- , s'il faut faire le travail soi-même, acheter les outils et prendre le risque d'un court-circuit ?


----------



## nomisjo (11 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour vos liens et vos remarques... c'est clair que c'est abuser de mettre se prix si c'est de la daube, mais ça fait chéro la batterie au centre agréer, 200 euros pour un ordi que j'ai payé 650 euros d'occasion y'à même pas un mois (je savais qu'il fallait changer la batterie quand je l'ai acheté..) J'ai envoyé un mail à Apple pour leur demander une explication. Peut être que 129euros c'est que dans les AppleStore ?? pour moi le déplacement vaudrai le coup ....
++


----------



## Llyod (11 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai un peu le meme problème, je dois aussi changer la batterie de mbp mi-2010 mais je prefere le donner à Apple par contre en ajoutant un ssd et de la ram, j'ai explosé les vis du capot, elles sont inutilisable ( petit coup de gueule au passage, n'acheter jamais des tournevis chez owc) et je me demandais en remplaçant la batterie, comment allait-il faire ?
Me remettre de bonnes vis, un nouveau capot, devrais-je payer un supplement ?


----------



## edd72 (11 Septembre 2012)

Si ce sont les vis qui sont abimées (j'en doute) alors ils devraient te les changer gratos. Par contre si ce sont les pas de vis de la coque alu que tu as foiré, c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## Llyod (12 Septembre 2012)

Ce sont les embouts qui sont explosé, comme quand tu veux viser une vis plat avec un torx !


----------



## esimport (12 Septembre 2012)

il est évident que s'ils vont passer du temps dessus, il te sera facturé
le plus simple est de retirer les vis foirées, et de les remplacer

j'avais édité un tuto sur ce sujet:


comment retirer une vis dont la tête a été abîmée


----------



## nomisjo (12 Septembre 2012)

Llyod : Tu t'es renseigner sur le prix du remplacement de la batterie en AppleStore ?? merci


----------



## GMRDT (24 Septembre 2012)

C'est infernal, pour changer la batterie de son Mac Book Pro, il faut aller dans un apple store...
Ce n'est pas fini: il faut pour cela prendre RV au Genius Bar sur Internet.
Et pour finir: aucun RV de disponible dans les deux AS de Paris!

Et je fais quoi moi pour bosser???


----------



## esimport (24 Septembre 2012)

oui, c'est bien pour cela que je conseille de changer la batterie soi-même, sans se déplacer, sans rendez-vous, et sans mauvaise surprise...


----------



## kaos (25 Septembre 2012)

Je conseille de voir aussi les batteries *Fastmac.com* bien moins cher et jusqu'a présent , ( deux batteries achetées ) j'ai pas eu à me plaindre .

Mais bon , c'est une question de budget.


----------



## FJSonin (25 Septembre 2012)

GMRDT a dit:


> C'est infernal, pour changer la batterie de son Mac Book Pro, il faut aller dans un apple store...
> Ce n'est pas fini: il faut pour cela prendre RV au Genius Bar sur Internet.
> Et pour finir: aucun RV de disponible dans les deux AS de Paris!
> 
> Et je fais quoi moi pour bosser???



Ba tu le branches.


----------



## nemrod22 (26 Septembre 2012)

FJSonin a dit:


> Ba tu le branches.



Pas mal celle là!


----------



## noah01 (9 Avril 2013)

A titre dinfo

Je consulte toujours ce site pour les batteries et chargeurs ! Ils ont des batteries MAC !

A+


----------



## cannellm (28 Mai 2013)

Salut à tous,

Gros déterrage!

Je viens d'avoir le problème décrit sur ce thread (macbook pro 13 mi-2010).

Difficile de trouver une batterie dont les caractéristiques soient les mêmes que celle d'origine (*Lithium-polymère, 10,95V, 63,5Wh (soit 5800mAh)*): quasiment tous les sites qui proposent des batteries "authentiques" essaient de refourguer des Lithium-ion dont la capacité dépasse rarement la moitié de la batterie estampillée apple.

J'ai quand même fini par trouver mon bonheur (batterie dont les spécifications sont identiques à l'originale. Je viens de l'installer et le fabricant (dans l'onglet propriété) est "SMP" (c'était "DP" pour ma batterie originale)

Vous pouvez chercher sur internet, SMP a déja fourni des batteries à apple notamment pour le macbook. Depuis l'installation de cette batterie, mon mac a retrouvé ses 6h d'autonomie.

Le site sur lequel j'ai acheté cette batterie s'appelle BraunOni's Batteryupgrade (site néerlandais qui expédie depuis Hong Kong). J'ai trouvé l'assistance par mail efficace (je n'étais pas certain que la batterie soit compatible avec mon année de macbook pro), et les délais de livraison corrects (1 semaine si je me souviens bien).


----------



## Gilles24 (28 Mai 2013)

ce site revend à priori des batteries d'origine apple (vu par mail)
http://esimport.fr/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c98WIl9lzk8


----------



## cannellm (30 Mai 2013)

*>ce site revend à priori des batteries d'origine apple (vu par mail)
*

1/Tous les sites (ou revendeurs sur ebay) affirment revendre des batteries d'origine apple!!! (Bien entendu, cela a toujours été démenti par les conseillers d'applecare...)

2/Petite suggestion à esimport: il serait sérieux de préciser dans leur descriptif si la batterie qu'ils vendent est bien une Lithium-polymère. J'en doute un petit peu car ils précisent cela pour toutes leurs batteries externes mais pas pour celle-là...

3/Autre suggestion: être plus précis dans la capacité de leur batterie car la batterie apple fait 63.5Wh, or sur le descriptif de la batterie esimport, la capacité notée est de 60Wh.

4/Si par miracle esimport avait accés à des pièces originales apple (je dis par miracle parce qu'en général, apple aime bien faire des clé de bras à ses producteurs de composants), je serais très intéressé de savoir s'ils disposent des mêmes pieds plastique qu'apple vend pour les macbook pro 13 (pieds en deux composants comme cela est précisé ici, avec pied extérieur et capuchon intérieur. Je suis intéressé car pour l'instant, je n'ai pas pu trouver sur internet...)


----------



## esimport (30 Mai 2013)

bonsoir,

oui toutes les pièces que nous vendons sont d'origine, neuf ou reconditionné
la technologie de la batterie A1278 est bien li-ion polymère, la capacité est de 63.5 Wh. Merci pour avoir signalé ce point, je viens de le corriger

les patins en caoutchouc dont vous parlez peuvent se trouver ici. Attention, la pièce d'origine équipant les macbooks d'origine est d'un seul tenant. Seule la pièce qu'Apple propose en SAV est en deux parties:

pied en caoutchouc noir pour macbook pro 13 15 17 pouces


----------



## kostro (12 Décembre 2013)

noah01 a dit:


> A titre dinfo
> 
> Je consulte toujours ce site pour les batteries et chargeurs ! Ils ont des batteries MAC !
> 
> A+



et les MacBook Pro 13"  ??? ils sentent mauvais du DD ou quoi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------




kaos a dit:


> Je conseille de voir aussi les batteries *Fastmac.com* bien moins cher et jusqu'a présent , ( deux batteries achetées ) j'ai pas eu à me plaindre .
> 
> Mais bon , c'est une question de budget.



pas de bol, le MacBookPro 13" Unibody ... pas de batterie à proposer


----------

